# 3D Projectors



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Some point this year I might take the plunge and upgrade my projector. I have an older Epson Home Cinema 550. It's a great projector and does the job. I purchased a new lamp for it a little over a year ago and it's at about 700 hours already. I'd most likely sell it to generate some cash to get something new. Before I do that however I'd like to get some more opinions and I have a few questions. If you have any interesting links I'd love to see them.

1) 3D seems to be all the buzz but yet there isn't any media for it yet. Should I hold off potentially for a couple years until 3D becomes mainstream and matures? I guess the big thing is I wouldn't want to upgrade now and then kick myself because 3D takes off later this year.

2) I've also been reading that only DLP projectors will support 3D. Is it worth getting one that is listed as being 3D compatible now?

3) Am I going to see much of a difference going from 720p to 1080p sitting at about 9 feet from a 92" screen?

4) Will the newer projectors with massive contrast ratios be dramatically different from my existing one? My PJ has a 3000:1 contrast ratio. The Epson 8100 lists it's at 36000:1 and some are above 100000:1.


Thanks in advance for helping me with my research.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant really speak for the 3D projectors as my understanding is limited in this area. However I have heard that it may be some time before this is possible and will also require a new BluRay player (HDMI 1.4) The "old" way of using the blue and red lenses is on the way out as the new 3D uses alternating frames using two projectors so Im not sure how this will work.

The difference between 720p and 1080p is not great at that distance however if the projector supports 1080p24 frames (most do) thats a big plus in my opinion as then you loos all the shuddering that you sometimes see during large pans and sweeps on movies that dont sometimes work properly using the 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I've heard directTV is already on board with providing content by summer. Not sure how interested you are in this service or not. 

I'm not huge on having to wear a pair of glasses to watch TV or movies. What's your opinion?

I wouldn't mind if 3D didn't catch on. I have a hard time thinking it will considering how hard bluray is having and you don't have to sit around with funny looking glasses on your face to enjoy it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ESPN is also going to start broadcasting in 3D but I think they are jumping the gun here as 3D does not work on most flat panel displays and projectors properly. I also hate the glasses.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Jason_Nolan said:


> I've heard directTV is already on board with providing content by summer. Not sure how interested you are in this service or not.
> 
> I'm not huge on having to wear a pair of glasses to watch TV or movies. What's your opinion?
> 
> I wouldn't mind if 3D didn't catch on. I have a hard time thinking it will considering how hard bluray is having and you don't have to sit around with funny looking glasses on your face to enjoy it.


I told my friend i want a pj...he is like wait till the 3D comes out! I dont care for it really .I wear glasses now and have em. Another pair on top seems just stupid and probably ineffective as a result. Just say no to 3d...lol. I would have to have a demo I guess to be really convinced it is worth my time.


----------

